# 2017 Fannin Co - East of Cohutta



## NorthGaAire (Sep 5, 2017)

Saw lots of white and chestnut acorns on the ground this past weekend on NFS trails.  Muscadines being hit hard too.  

Saw several young bucks in velvet and buck beds in the usual haunts.  

Anyone concerned about the hemlock tinder box that our forests are turning into with the hemlock blight?  I see this being a real issue for our forest service roads in the near future....


----------

